
Show HN: Ultimate Japanese – a japanese-german-english dictionary - PSeitz
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cal.pas.ultimatejapanese
======
PSeitz
I made this app, since I wanted to have something similar to imiwa on android.
You can drop in anything e.g. japanese in romaji, conjugated japanese verbs,
japanese sentences. It will analyze the text and find the best entries
according to similarity and word frequency. Underlying dataset is JMDict from
Jim Breen. It's free.

